# Who is going?



## muzzer

Now that Waxstock tickets have been released, who is going this year?


----------



## Puntoboy

Yup. Hotel booked the day after Waxstock 2019. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER

we will be there ....


----------



## minotaur uk

Why is it always on a Sunday?! I'm unable to do sundays :-(


----------



## RandomlySet

Apparently I'll be there :lol:


----------



## dazzyb

Ill be there as always


----------



## Jasonjo

Thanks for the reminder - ticket purchased and hotel booked 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian180p

My ticket arrived on Thursday. First time for me. Can't wait. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Driving up on the Sunday have not been for a few years so looking forward to it.SJ.


----------



## BrummyPete

Already got my ticket for F1 at Silverstone, typically its race day 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## IODETAIL

:thumb::driver:


----------



## Peirre

As always it clashes with events in Portugal that I attend, this year I’m taking the car on the ferry to Spain and following the N2 from Chaves to the Algarve then mooching around the Douro valley and the Pyrenees for a couple of weeks


----------



## rojer386

Myself and Macca666 will be there, tickets are tucked away and hotel is booked. Hoping to attend in Maccas MG Maestro Turbo but will need to see what progress he can make on it.


----------



## dchapman88

I'll be there! Cant wait 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustanut

I've got mixed feelings this year. I've been every year since it started and used to really look forward to it but dont think i'm going to bother this year. I really need to buy a new car and reset my detailing mojo.


----------



## Griffy

BrummyPete said:


> Already got my ticket for F1 at Silverstone, typically its race day


Same here... got front row seats on the start line so no way I'm giving them up I'm afraid :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

Griffy said:


> Same here... got front row seats on the start line so no way I'm giving them up I'm afraid :doublesho:thumb:


We are on Stowe B as usual

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol

Looking forward to it


----------



## Danny_T

I plan on going, just to do some research into products. Won’t be getting my ticket until nearer the date unfortunately. Shame it’s the same day as Silverstone, no doubt it’ll be shown somewhere lol


----------



## RS3

I've committed to the Durham RSOC event at Croft where I was hoping to pick up some Red 7 at a decent price like last year but I've never been to wax stock so I might just give the car show a miss.
Mmm. What to do?.


----------



## stonejedi

RS3 said:


> I've committed to the Durham RSOC event at Croft where I was hoping to pick up some Red 7 at a decent price like last year but I've never been to wax stock so I might just give the car show a miss.
> Mmm. What to do?.


I have not been for a few years now but when i did go the first time it was a very good day out if you are into detailing,the cars that are displayed there are on another level:argie:,plus products at discounted prices and like minded people who you can relate too and have the same interest is a win win in my books:thumb:,me personally i am just looking forward to see how WaxStock has grown as an event...It's definitely worth going.SJ.


----------



## Derekh929

stonejedi said:


> I have not been for a few years now but when i did go the first time it was a very good day out if you are into detailing,the cars that are displayed there are on another level:argie:,plus products at discounted prices and like minded people who you can relate too and have the same interest is a win win in my books:thumb:,me personally i am just looking forward to see how WaxStock has grown as an event...It's definitely worth going.SJ.


I heard the government has a stand at the event, as they are looking to recruit Nerds and weirdo's they said:lol: I better go as well to add to the OCD bunch:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Any idea when the purchased tickets get sent out?.SJ.


----------



## Jasonjo

Got mine a while back...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Jasonjo said:


> Got mine a while back...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still not received my tickets...Is their a contact number?As i have not had one reply from the numerous emails that i have sent.SJ.


----------



## Dodo Factory

stonejedi said:


> Still not received my tickets...Is their a contact number?As i have not had one reply from the numerous emails that i have sent.SJ.


Send to john -at- waxstock dot com if ticket queries. Goes straight to the right person.


----------



## stonejedi

Dodo Factory said:


> Send to john -at- waxstock dot com if ticket queries. Goes straight to the right person.


Thanks i did just that and got replacement tickets sent out,which i'm happy to say have now arrived safely:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Jasonjo

I'm assuming WaxStock will be no more now this year...sniff 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Jasonjo said:


> I'm assuming WaxStock will be no more now this year...sniff
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not for me to answer but I probably think it will be cancelled :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

4 months away yet guys....


----------



## Soul boy 68

RandomlySet said:


> 4 months away yet guys....


True, but the planning and logistics involved are to great for it to wait, I would expect an announcement very soon. If Euro 2020 is cancelled and with all due respect it's a far greater event then I'm certain Wax stock will follow suite.


----------



## Itstony

Soul boy 68 said:


> True, but the planning and logistics involved are to great for it to wait, I would expect an announcement very soon. If Euro 2020 is cancelled and with all due respect it's a far greater event then I'm certain Wax stock will follow suite.


The Euro's were a no brainer, for all the right reasons. As most of my time in hours goes on detailing, even living next door to this event it would be off my list and not on it until things changed radically. Not just enough with the present situation. It is inevitable as we have seen, some are able to make mixing with people justifiable to make the cap fit by hook or crook. 
it would be a shame if it didn't go ahead for so many, but is it so important it must without the right circumstances boxes checked 
Always next year as with anything when is hopefully all history. :thumb:


----------



## kenmac

God i hope this doesn't get cancelled, already bought my ticket, fingers crossed


----------



## chongo

kenmac said:


> God i hope this doesn't get cancelled, already bought my ticket, fingers crossed


Am sure you will get a refund :thumb:


----------



## Griffy

Anyone able to confirm if Waxstock is still going ahead or not? Now I know that I won’t be going to Silverstone it seems like a good alternative :wall:


----------



## RandomlySet

I'm staying positive.... Still almost 3 months away, and with talks about football starting again and F1 (all beit behind closed doors) I think things will start becoming a little relaxed, with maybe some safe guarding in place....

I really hope it does go ahead

I'm sure one of the organisers will be along to answer though.


----------



## muzzer

I suspect it will get canned, if restrictions have been lifted by then, i can almost guarantee that large gatherings will be banned for this year.
This whole situation is going to change our future in ways we haven't even begun to think about yet.


----------



## Blue Al

Perhaps we should just suggest Wax is a protective barrier against the virus 

I think trump might buy into it....


----------



## Soul boy 68

muzzer said:


> I suspect it will get canned, if restrictions have been lifted by then, i can almost guarantee that large gatherings will be banned for this year.
> This whole situation is going to change our future in ways we haven't even begun to think about yet.


Unless a vaccine is found, I can't see large gatherings happening at all and Waxstock not happening next year also, we could be looking at at least 18 months away before a breakthrough. I hope I'm wrong but that's how things stand IMO.


----------



## dchapman88

Just been put up on IG









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Yep, saw that coming. Its a shame but the organisers are being sensible and at least those who have bought tickets can use them at a later date


----------



## ian180p

That's a shame it was going to be my first time this year, will have to be next year now then. It's the right thing to do though. Keep safe everyone

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## autonoob

A lot of events have been canceled due to the pandemic. Stay safe everyone.


----------

